# Getting my first ferret :D:D:D



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Getting my first ferret in 3 weeks time  im sooooooo excited 
its gonna be a boy may be a pole cat coloured may be silver mitted, not sure yet. (the reason im not sure is because my friend is getting him from another breeder and shes gonna tame it down for me before i get it since im a first time owner and she hasn't gotten it yet) 

Anyway, im getting everything for him next week  kitting out his hutch next sunday. 

However I dont have any names  Any suggestions???


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

dont forget piccies you sound really excited, let us know how you get on and what colour you got x


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

shezzy said:


> Getting my first ferret in 3 weeks time  im sooooooo excited
> its gonna be a boy may be a pole cat coloured may be silver mitted, not sure yet. (the reason im not sure is because my friend is getting him from another breeder and shes gonna tame it down for me before i get it since im a first time owner and she hasn't gotten it yet)
> 
> Anyway, im getting everything for him next week  kitting out his hutch next sunday.
> ...


Aww i love to see kits.. yeah dont forget piccys.....please,,


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Im very excited and trust me.. there will be photos hahaha 

I cant wait to get him  I was ment to originally get a baby from my friends litter, but when she was a week or so over due they got worried and took her to the vet and as it turned out she had re-absorbed all her 9 babies  I was so sad because i was so excited. But then my friend came to the rescue  and found another litter from someone else, but there not very hand friendly  but shes gonna try her best to get him tame for me.

I can't wait for him to be old enough to take him out for walks as well  I wanna get this t-shirt from a website that says "im a ferret you moron" hehehe  Sorry but ive been looking forward to this for weeks and now i just felt like i should share my excitment hehe  But i do need tot hink of a name.. but i guess i have about 3 weeks to decide lol 

Oh yeah heres the site, its adorable Welcome To Ferret Couture!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing pictures of him!

I know how excited you are, I was very excited waiting for my Hob. I had to wait 4-5 weeks, because I reserved him just after he was 2 weeks old

I have now had him nearly 7 weeks and he's doing great. 

I love the beds and harnesses on Ferret Couture website. I bought him a harness and bed from there. They are great, very well made and great service.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Kay2008 said:


> I am looking forward to seeing pictures of him!
> 
> I know how excited you are, I was very excited waiting for my Hob. I had to wait 4-5 weeks, because I reserved him just after he was 2 weeks old
> 
> ...


Do you keep yours indoors? or out doors?

I reserved one from the pregnant female my friend had weeks ago lol thats why i was so gutted when she had re-absorbed. 
I found out yesterday that the litter is polecat x siver mitt. So i duno how my babies gonna look lol  But ill be visiting him soon. Still dont have a name though lol 

Good to know that the stuff from that website is well made though, you never know what your gonna get from websites.


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Ill take a pic of him when i go visit my friend and post it up for everyone lol


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

congrats on your new arrival but PLEASE consider two, ferrets are very sociable animals and are really happiest in pairs or groups, especially kits who love to rought and tumble for hours, its no much more work and expense (except vets if they get ill) but your kit will really thank you for having some more fererty company


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

shezzy said:


> Do you keep yours indoors? or out doors?
> 
> I reserved one from the pregnant female my friend had weeks ago lol thats why i was so gutted when she had re-absorbed.
> I found out yesterday that the litter is polecat x siver mitt. So i duno how my babies gonna look lol  But ill be visiting him soon. Still dont have a name though lol
> ...


Hi sorry I have taken a while to reply.

I keep him indoors in an Explorer cage. I only have him... definitly wouldn't keep a lone ferret outside, it would be WAY too lonely for him.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

sorry dont want to seem like a nag lol but no amount of human attention ever makes up for another of their own kind, woudl be a bit like us living with an animal we cant really speak the language of end NEVER seeing a person to interact with.

i NEVER keep ferrets alone, even my V.hob lives with others all year round, the only ferret i have alone is a hybrid who has inherited pretty much everything polecat and not a lot of ferret and as polecats are solitary it causes her more distress to be with others but she is exceptional and would not behave that way if she was a ferret.

there is no better sight than two ferrets playing together and if you could see 12 of mine all piled into the same bed or hammock you will see they like to curl up together. 

not lecturing, just saying ferrets are sociable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

Yes you are right, but when I got my Ferret he was the last available in the litter, so I couldn't get another from that litter as they were all reserved. I was having a hard time finding anyone near me so wasn't able to find another Ferret litter near me to get him a friend, most people were 100+ miles from me. I have been advised now to maybe wait until he is castrated before I get him a friend... I doubt I will be able to find him a kit friend now but if anyone knows of any near me then please let me know. I could find him an unwanted adult but I doubt it will be neutered, then they could fight, well the older un neutered male could attack my 'kit'... and two whole hobs together can cause fights. I'm not willing to take that risk. So I am either going to wait until he is castrated and find hime a castrated male or spayed female, or if I can find a spayed female to put with him now. 

PS I forgot to add, I have previously looked at 'local' Ferret centers and either they have none in, or they have ones that need to be homed alone? maybe because they haven't been well looked after so aren't good with other Ferrets. If I do take on an older no longer wanted or rescue Ferret I am going to have to be as sure as possible they will be a good match first.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

where abouts are you?

ive heard there is soemtimes a shortage down south, i find it amazing when people cant find ferrets as i assume its all the same as here, my friend has over 160 needing homes and i ahve over 80, another person not far from us has over 1oo for rehoming they are just rife here, plus we are travelling to the north east on sun to pick up a further 28  that a breeder cant rehome.

i wish we had the problem of there not being enough ferrets,


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

We just had alitter of kits, only two though, which is odd

Mum is Whiskey a silver 
Dad is Norman a Polecat coloured

We have had five male ferrets called
Bandit
Bear
Bailey
Scotch
Polo


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Patterdale_lover said:


> We just had alitter of kits, only two though, which is odd
> 
> Mum is Whiskey a silver
> Dad is Norman a Polecat coloured
> ...


Waw they're gonna grow pretty big then (the two kits) my friend had a litter of four before the litter of 9 she was expecting, and even they were huge since there was only 4 of them.

They're kewl names ! I decided to call him Zeus


----------

